

Git Today: a git script to show you what you've done in the past day - gf3
http://gf3.ca/2011/08/25/git-today

======
foobarqux
This is just a wrapper around "git log --since" that doesn't seem to actually
provide any additional features.

~~~
gf3
Actually it's different in that:

a) It's per single user.

b) It shows the results as one big diff, not by commit.

Which makes it convenient and useful for getting a broad overview of what one
has accomplished in a day. (edit: formatting)

